# air freshners around pets?



## amy and the jazzman (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a normal sized bedroom that I share with a guinea pig, some fish and soon to be two rats. I have a spray airfreshner. My animals just all moved into my room so I only sray it every couple of weeks and cover the fish tank with a towel and spray it away from the pig cage. I also keep my door open and flap a towel around for a while. I really don't want to effect my pets' health. Do you think its okay if I do this? What are your views on airfreshners near animals?


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

One of our cats Dougal,(who sadly we had to have P.T.S 4 weeks ago) had an ongoing problem resulting in the litter trays often smelling REALLY bad.

I wouldnt use sprays where animals are.

I use plug in air fresheners-my favourite being the Yankee Candles -fresh cut roses.
They last for ages and the smell isnt at all synthetic or heavy
Good luck
Maureen


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't think you are supposed to use air freshners around rats due to resp problems.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I won't even spray my deoderant on in my bedroom around my rats, no air fresheners of _any_ kind, plug ins, sprays, candles, they're all releasing chemical vapours into the air, they may be harmless to us, but to rats, they're extremely harmful.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I thought tap-a-drop was ok to use?:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I do not and never will use air fresheners near my rats or other small animals.
I do use tap o drop but this is just 1 drop on a piece of toilet roll under the bedroom window. And the small window is always open a crack.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I dont use loads of it, just a drop or 2 in the air globe to make the shed smell sweeter. Would never spray air freshner in there though.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Tap A Drop is okay if you don't put it too near the cage, general household smellies tend to have chemicals in them that aren't safe for pets.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Get an airglobe from jml. but dont use the scents it comes with. it only uses water.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you cant use air fresherners around fish tanks at all, even if you cover the tank the chemicals will still get in the water

also the smell can irritate rodents sensative respitory tracts


----------



## BootBuckle (Jun 6, 2012)

im not really into air fresheners. they don't get rid of the smell - they just hide it with a stronger scent. try keep ur room well ventilated instead and remove all sources of bad smell. it'll be better for you too


----------

